# What is a Leslie 770 worth these days?



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

What should I look for or be aware of before I make an offer. Thanks


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HEy Sneaky:
Just did a quick Google on the 770 cause I was not familiar with that model.
Looks like any other more familiar 122 /145 /147 type Leslies.
So I would be inclined to think that its value is similar to those models which are a bit more common.
As to what to look for, I would make sure all the different components work.
Are the speakers working as they should?
Are the drive motors for the spinning action working properly.? Fast and slow mode.
Is the amplifier sounding as it should.?
Does the control switch change the spinning action properly? 
On "fast spinning" mode , look for any wobble or anything that sounds off. There should be a nice smooth spin on the horn and the bass baffle.

Don't know what else to say other then you should plug the Leslie in and hear how it reacts and sounds before you buy it.
G.

PS.
If you are getting one for an organ, then obviously you need the proper 6-7-8 or whatever prong cable to make it work.
IF your getting it for a guitar, you'll need those special boxes that have a guitar cable input and a 8 prong cable out.
These boxes are around for sale as they do pop up on Kijiji from time to time but are not that common.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a Leslie available locally if you're on a budget - a Farfisa organ unit that's been adapted for use with guitar. Could prolly bus it to Cowtown for $170 all in...


http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/moose...le/1131100286?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> What should I look for or be aware of before I make an offer. Thanks


I know that we have an expert on the forum, Richard Vernon, Tone on Wheels is his business name, I think he goes by the name:Non Reverb here. He has a shop in Ottawa and has been servicing all types of these. I would contact him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

Paging @nonreverb!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I sold a 760 for $600 about 5yrs ago. Can't get a penny for this.. gotta ask why a 770?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow. That thing is huge. It seems like the 770 is like a 147 but with a 90w amp. I offered the guy $300. It was buried in a Kijiji ad with a bunch of oddball stuff from an estate so I may get lucky. I need one of these like a hole in the head but it may be worth buying just to try and then flip if I can make a few bucks, or for future use with a keyboard.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

It's a 760 in 147/122 clothing. All solid state, 9 pin connector. Like the 760, it's a bi amp design. The horn has a 35 watt amp and the woofer is 55 watt amp with an active crossover. It's crossover point is the same as the traditional Leslies @ 800hz. The compression driver is the same Jensen V21 @ 16 ohms while the woofer is 4 ohms. As cool as it might appear, it's not worth as much as it's tube driven brethren. Having said that, it's a good Leslie if it's been taken care of. Repairs can be a little more involved/ complex when something goes wrong.
Hopefully, it comes with the preamp pedal....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm glad Nonreverb posted as his is direct and technical knowledge.

I've seen a solid state Leslie recently that a friend was given that looks a lot like the one in this post.

I know the resale isn't great so it might not be a great candidate for a flip, but might be a good sounding Leslie.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

having had to deal with carrying/repairing one of those wonderful Leslies around for many years on the road,
I would like to suggest that its one of the few things in the music world where time has passed it by.

GEt a decent Leslie modulation pedal and knock yourself out playing with the thing.
I have never tried one but I am confident it would do a good job at reproducing the effect.

G.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

One needs to experience nonreverb's wall on shame ( a shelf of leslie amps ). As far as the 770/760 debate. I had a 760 ( tolex model) for a bar organ. I purchased it thinking that the high watt amps would be better in a band situation. Being tolexed was great because your not worried about the finish but ultimately I sold it and put together a parts 142 Leslie with a beat up cab from Rich. Though only 40 watts..... a much nicer sound and just as loud. Wheels help in the real world



Milkman said:


> I'm glad Nonreverb posted as his is direct and technical knowledge.
> 
> I've seen a solid state Leslie recently that a friend was given that looks a lot like the one in this post.
> 
> I know the resale isn't great so it might not be a great candidate for a flip, but might be a good sounding Leslie.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> having had to deal with carrying/repairing one of those wonderful Leslies around for many years on the road,
> I would like to suggest that its one of the few things in the music world where time has passed it by.
> 
> GEt a decent Leslie modulation pedal and knock yourself out playing with the thing.
> ...



Close, but no cigar.

I've heard and tried many Leslie simulators. Some sound better than others. 

ALL fall woefully short of a well mantained and warmed up Leslie.

Is it worth it to drag one around?

Certainly not for almost all bar gigs. But then again, it's not really worth it to drag expensive guitars and amps to bar gigs anymore either.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Simulators can never reproduce the Leslie faithfully. Why? Because there's only one source of the sound and it's not moving. What makes a Leslie so cool is that it's literally throwing the sound in all directions. The listener hears not only the initial sound emanating from the Leslie but also the reflections from walls, chairs ceilings etc.
As Milkman states: Is it so much better that one would want to haul a 150 lb box around? Probably not (unless you're as dumb as I am).


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Glad my little leslie unit weighs under 30 lbs. Sure it doesn't have the bottom end capability of a bigger unit with separate bass freq driver and horn, but it gets the real deal doppler effect like a larger leslie unit. Better than a Fender Vibratone unit too because the speed is fully variable from a David Gilmour "Doppola" speed to well past Elton John's version of "Lucy In the Sky with Diamonds". Also, you get a much better doppler effect with the drum rotor on a horizontal plane rather than the vertical one of the Vibratone unit.

In fact, I'd highly recommend one like mine (pic in link of post #3 above) for a guitar player as there's no need to replicate really low frequencies as there is when used with an organ. Being smaller, lighter and a lot less expensive to build/buy, fewer moving parts/electronics to service and maintain, they stand as a really solid option for guitarists.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. The seller countered with $400 so I'm going to pass. I have a Neo Ventilator which will continue to serve me well for my limited needs. If it was a 122 or 147 I would have gone for it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

_my little leslie unit weighs under 30 lbs_

Gee mine hits almost 300


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> _my little leslie unit weighs under 30 lbs_
> 
> Gee mine hits almost 300


Yeah, but gravity's quite different up in Coe Hill/Apsley area. Got something to do with all the rocks and minerals...(chuckle).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> Simulators can never reproduce the Leslie faithfully. Why? Because there's only one source of the sound and it's not moving. What makes a Leslie so cool is that it's literally throwing the sound in all directions. The listener hears not only the initial sound emanating from the Leslie but also the reflections from walls, chairs ceilings etc.
> As Milkman states: Is it so much better that one would want to haul a 150 lb box around? Probably not (unless you're as dumb as I am).


I agree. I've jammed a number of times with a guy using a leslie (sometimes two). When you are in the room with it, hearing it directly reacting with the room, it is a magical thing. I've never heard an effect duplicate that. But I think that 3D-ism is lost if you mic it or record it and don't hear the actual leslie directly. Then the good pedals are very, very close.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

It actually doesn't get the Doppler effect. The only component that gets true frequency modulation (Doppler) is the horn and only when the diffuser cones are intact. Otherwise it's amplitude modulation like the lower rotor or any of the other fixed speaker Leslies with a rotor.



gtone said:


> Glad my little leslie unit weighs under 30 lbs. Sure it doesn't have the bottom end capability of a bigger unit with separate bass freq driver and horn, but it gets the real deal doppler effect like a larger leslie unit. Better than a Fender Vibratone unit too because the speed is fully variable from a David Gilmour "Doppola" speed to well past Elton John's version of "Lucy In the Sky with Diamonds". Also, you get a much better doppler effect with the drum rotor on a horizontal plane rather than the vertical one of the Vibratone unit.
> 
> In fact, I'd highly recommend one like mine (pic in link of post #3 above) for a guitar player as there's no need to replicate really low frequencies as there is when used with an organ. Being smaller, lighter and a lot less expensive to build/buy, fewer moving parts/electronics to service and maintain, they stand as a really solid option for guitarists.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> Simulators can never reproduce the Leslie faithfully. Why? Because there's only one source of the sound and it's not moving. What makes a Leslie so cool is that it's literally throwing the sound in all directions. The listener hears not only the initial sound emanating from the Leslie but also the reflections from walls, chairs ceilings etc.
> As Milkman states: Is it so much better that one would want to haul a 150 lb box around? Probably not (unless you're as dumb as I am).


Or, if you care enough.

The keyboardist I play with drags a 147 to every show and I'm happy to help him move it. We put heavy duty locking casters and also two handles on each side.

You can't justify it for most gigs from a financial perspective, but if you want the best sound you can get with organ sounds........


----------

